# What’s your dream (money no object) set of Mids and Tweets?



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I was getting ready to pose this question to another forum member, but decided to throw it out to all.


*If money were no object, meaning the cost of the speakers and install didn’t matter:



What set of midrange and and accompanying (tonally balanced) tweeters would you buy?*


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't have much experience with other peoples cars and equipment. I only have my own past experiences to go by. I have been very satisfied with the Audiofrog Midbass speakers. I would like to try the Audiofrog GB25/GB10 combo. I have also been very satisfied with Scanspeak tweeters and subwoofers. I would also like to try different Scanspeak mids. (10f, 12m, 12mu). I can afford very expensive speakers but I have always rooted for the underdog. I can't see owning something just because it cost a lot of money. I would without a doubt spend a ridiculous amount of money if those mids were obviously better than anything else available.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Micro Precision Z Studio


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

Utopia M's.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

DavidRam said:


> Micro Precision Z Studio


These look like they were made with foil duct tape.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I just got the gb60s a few weeks ago, and the gb25s yesterday. I have the morel mt350 tweeters. I don't see myself buying anything new for years to come. I love these. I'm sure the gb 10s and 15s are as good as the rest of the line. I've only dreamed of speakers like these and finally have them. Now what do I do? Listen I guess, haha. So to answer your question. A full 3 way audio frog gb set.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I've really liked every car that I've listened to that was using the Dynaudio Esotar2 430 mid & 110 tweet. If money were no object I would likely get those.

Also, the newer Arc Audio RS4.0 & RS1.0 drivers are a pretty sweet sounding combo too... so dynamic yet detailed. Less than half the price of some of the other top of the line drivers too.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I’ve never listed to the Utopia’s so this isn’t a scientifically researched opinion, but I’ve always coveted the Hertz Legends, since the first time I listened to them in a nicely installed system. They blew my mind. I recently purchased them and I’m not disappointed in the least. They are truly the best performing/sounding components I’ve ever owned, and they cost a third of the Utopias. I’ll have the opportunity soon to listen to the Utopias, and may change my opinion afterwards. In short, money wasn’t really a significant concern and I purchased the Hertz Legends, so they’re my personal pick.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Stycker said:


> These look like they were made with foil duct tape.


They match my tin foil hat!  

I would "settle" for these Morels or Focal Utopia Ms:

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ujnlm...JeUkfV6cVZF-YKaVyws_Bl6Y0JiXH4-RoCMR4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

DavidRam said:


> They match my tin foil hat!
> 
> I would "settle" for these Morels or Focal Utopia Ms:
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ujnlm...JeUkfV6cVZF-YKaVyws_Bl6Y0JiXH4-RoCMR4QAvD_BwE


Your in luck David, They are on sale. $500.00 off.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Stycker said:


> Your in luck David, They are on sale. $500.00 off.


Lol. Now "ONLY" $4,949


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Micro Precision Z Studio


I second this. Even the lower series are great


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> Lol. Now "ONLY" $4,949


If you're willing to spend $90k+ on a Jeep, $5k for speakers is rather reasonable 

...but I agree with you on the Morels


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

BigAl205 said:


> If you're willing to spend $90k+ on a Jeep, $5k for speakers is rather reasonable
> 
> ...but I agree with you on the Morels


True. The problem is, those speakers would *require* Brax amps and DSP, and unobtanium rcas!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Do they make car audio versions of RCA risers?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> BigAl205 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're willing to spend $90k+ on a Jeep, $5k for speakers is rather reasonable <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Razz" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Needs more tru tech tungstens


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

BigAl205 said:


> If you're willing to spend $90k+ on a Jeep, $5k for speakers is rather reasonable
> 
> ...but I agree with you on the Morels


I tried to find these Morel Midbass drivers individually without much luck. There are so many different model numbers that it got really confusing. Madisound and Parts Express sell raw drivers but I don't think they are the same as these. That is how I ended up with the GB60, I simply gave up looking. I even called Morel directly and they were not much help.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Virtually every piece of car audio I have ever owned was the "dream" at the time, regardless of cost. What I regret more than anything is not holding on to some of it for longer. 

In this spirit of this topic though, I would like to try some Dynaudio speakers at some point.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey Chris12. Did you win the lottery or get a big bonus at work? Or just dreaming?


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

The system I've been dreaming of lately...
Beyma TPL-150 
Acoustic Elegance TD10M 
Acoustic Elegance SPB15's 
Some MMATS HiFi amps
Audiofrog DSP

Hope to bring it or something similar to reality in the next few years...


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

BLAM Multix


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mahapederdon said:


> Hey Chris12. Did you win the lottery or get a big bonus at work? Or just dreaming?


Dreaming more than anything.

But I’m also looking for ideas of what to upgrade to.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Chris12 said:


> Mahapederdon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Chris12. Did you win the lottery or get a big bonus at work? Or just dreaming?
> ...


Nuthin wrong with that man.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Never been disappointed with the sound of the higher end Dyn or Morel setups I've heard. They better blow me away for what they cost though! If money were no object Steve Cook would be doing an install for me with one of those two brands with Brax amps and processing.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I couldn’t just buy one and be done because that’s no fun but honestly the GB60, GB25, GB10 with dual GB12 subwoofers is what I have my eye on. 

Maybe Sinfoni but I can’t get past how they look sometimes.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Never been disappointed with the sound of the higher end Dyn or Morel setups I've heard. They better blow me away for what they cost though! If money were no object Steve Cook would be doing an install for me with one of those two brands with Brax amps and processing.


i think i finally have steve hooked on the esotars, if they are installed properly and have the right amps/cables/processor/etc they are mighty hard to beat


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Been happy with Morels and Dyns since the mid '80's in all my rustbuckets


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Utopia M or some sort of bespoke speakers made specifically to the car I want them installed in. ?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I’m interested in the Utopia TBM tweeter or similar beryllium tweeter but haven’t seen enough feedback and they aren’t available to hear locally. Whats your favorite beryllium tweeter set?


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

dgage said:


> I’m interested in the Utopia TBM tweeter or similar beryllium tweeter but haven’t seen enough feedback and they aren’t available to hear locally. Whats your favorite beryllium tweeter set?


Idk if you’re asking me or not or just everyone but I’ve only heard a scanspeak beryllium tweeter and the Satori TW29BN-B but I heard them on home audio speakers with the satori being on Salk Speakers and they were my favorite tweeter by far! 
Also big fan of your company Dgage I look at your companies thread on AVS quite a bit.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

AD Ventium said:


> Idk if you’re asking me or not or just everyone but I’ve only heard a scanspeak beryllium tweeter and the Satori TW29BN-B but I heard them on home audio speakers with the satori being on Salk Speakers and they were my favorite tweeter by far!
> Also big fan of your company Dgage I look at your companies thread on AVS quite a bit.


Haha. Thanks man! I have the subs taken care of, just need a tweeter to go with them. Maybe I’ll throw in some mids later but no rush. Lol! 

Right now I have the GB10/GB25 I’m thinking about installing soon but a Beryllium tweeter seems to be calling my name for the detail and “airiness”, similar to the Salk Song Towers I’ve heard as well. Didn’t know those might be Satori tweets.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Sinfoni grandioso set for the most natural lifelike sound with esotar e110 and e430 in a close second place for similar sound but slightly laidback.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Mullings said:


> Sinfoni grandioso set for the most natural lifelike sound with esotar e110 and e430 in a close second place for similar sound but slightly laidback.


The e430 definitely is the best midrange I’ve heard wish I could afford/fit it in my Vehicle ☹


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

AD Ventium said:


> dgage said:
> 
> 
> > I’m interested in the Utopia TBM tweeter or similar beryllium tweeter but haven’t seen enough feedback and they aren’t available to hear locally. Whats your favorite beryllium tweeter set?
> ...


His company?


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Deep sea sounds


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd love to find a NOS set of the Boston 6.53's. Also would love to have some Dynaudio gear.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I had 2 pairs of Polk audio components like 15yrs ago that had the ring radiator tweeters. I loved those. I don't really know how they'd stack up these days though. They were pretty expensive.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

that is easy question.....ZR Speaker Lab - extravaganza line
ZR Speaker Lab - Products


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

To be honest; there isn't much about my current system that I'd change... 
But if I could get a set of Esotar 110 tweeters in there, without hacking-up my interior, that would be the ultimate.

Esotar 110 tweeter
Esotar 430 mid

I've also been recently put onto these new Bliesma beryllium tweeters:

https://hificompass.com/en/speakers/measurements/bliesma/bliesma-t25b-6

https://hificompass.com/en/news/all-news/bliesma-presented-new-tweeter-line

They're not out for a few more months, but on paper they look incredible! (for a small format tweeter)


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

....... aluminium-magnesium, beryllium and diamond 


Wow that's some funky stuff ...ehehe 

I'm waiting for the next generation when they incorporate rare fossilized
sub atomic matter gathered by the Pathfinder on Mars or any other landing on 
subsequent planets 

Those will be guaranteed to sound ' Out Of This World ' ....ehehe


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

Ground Zero GZPT 28SX - Very decent twitter. I listened to it - it's magic!


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Something from Bowers and Wilkins


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ESB 9000s














































ESB has never let me down. Just a pain to import. Not a huge fan of the flash tweeter grille but Id have to see in person.

ZR looks amazing

Focal Utopia set

The above morel set

Rainbow Reference


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Mahapederdon said:


> I had 2 pairs of Polk audio components like 15yrs ago that had the ring radiator tweeters. I loved those. I don't really know how they'd stack up these days though. They were pretty expensive.


Polk SR. Woofers are still excellent, tweeters are similar to the Alpine type x/ ifa/peerless rings, so best on axis. I ran those woofers a while.

The old Polk Mobile monitor with the 3000 tweeter and very basic paper cone woofers was one of my favorite sets but not near same level of build quality or power handling.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

tyroneshoes said:


> Mahapederdon said:
> 
> 
> > I had 2 pairs of Polk audio components like 15yrs ago that had the ring radiator tweeters. I loved those. I don't really know how they'd stack up these days though. They were pretty expensive.
> ...


Yes. That's them. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

jimmydee said:


> To be honest; there isn't much about my current system that I'd change...
> But if I could get a set of Esotar 110 tweeters in there, without hacking-up my interior, that would be the ultimate.
> 
> Esotar 110 tweeter
> ...


Looking at your current set up, Id say its likely a lateral move (though no exp with Belisima). Your current setup has dream level stuff as is


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Mahapederdon said:


> Yes. That's them. Thanks for the reminder.


You can catch them on ebay once in a while.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

tyroneshoes said:


> Mahapederdon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. That's them. Thanks for the reminder.
> ...


I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Stycker said:


> I tried to find these Morel Midbass drivers individually without much luck. There are so many different model numbers that it got really confusing. Madisound and Parts Express sell raw drivers but I don't think they are the same as these. That is how I ended up with the GB60, I simply gave up looking. I even called Morel directly and they were not much help.


If you can speak Hebrew and contact them in Israel, they will talk for ever 

Was trying to source old stock. No luck


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

tyroneshoes said:


> ESB 9000s


Man, the 8000s are gorgeous! Them damn Italians, they have an incredible talent for design.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought I had posted about ESB previously, but I guess I didn’t. I thought Tyrone’s pictures looked familiar. Confirmed.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> Man, the 8000s are gorgeous! Them damn Italians, they have an incredible talent for design.


David, that tweeter looked incredible when I saw it in person at CES a couple of years ago. We asked about the 8000 series and were told there were zero plans to bring it into the US at the time. Americans are too cheap and wouldn’t appreciate them. :laugh:


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

im just missing the ZR labs but then again wouldent know what to do with them besides another car


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

LBaudio said:


> that is easy question.....ZR Speaker Lab - extravaganza line
> ZR Speaker Lab - Products



this man knows his **** period..



having heard (In the hands of the very best installers) Pioneer ODR,PRS,Focal Utopia,Dyn Esotar,GZ Plutoniom and Reference ,Brax Matrix and new ML.


I think it boils down to:


ZR-Speaker lab
Rainbow Reference line (If your lucky to find one that is) 
Micro precision Z (could look like **** for all I care its how it performs that matters)


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm waiting for depleted uranium. compression driver would be nice too 




vinman said:


> ....... aluminium-magnesium, beryllium and diamond <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> Wow that's some funky stuff ...ehehe
> ...


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

What ever measures the flattest.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

K-pop sucks said:


> What ever measures the flattest.



so even you won the lottery you would buy something like such? :

https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-nd20fa-6-3-4-soft-dome-neodymium-tweeter--275-030


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

audiocholic said:


> K-pop sucks said:
> 
> 
> > What ever measures the flattest.
> ...


Obviously not!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Since this was the last place (other than the CES thread) that ESB was discussed, I thought it would be best to post the info here. Apparently, ARPA now has the current ESB lineup available for purchase in the US. I have no idea exactly which products are available.



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=106872150926705&id=105740604373193



I have no idea what US pricing will look like, but this Australian site is one of the only sites where I have seen any sort of pricing ($1 AUD = $0.69 USD). 

ESB Audio - High-quality Car Audio Speakers

And a link to the ESB site. It looks like the new lineup will be 2000, 5000, 8000, 9000 and 10000 series. Looks like they have data sheets for everything except the 9000 series which is "coming soon..." and there is zero info on the 10000 series. The Xmax figures are in Italian units... aka, don't trust them.  At least they provide Hc and Hg so you can calculate using the overhang method.

ESB - Car Audio


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Honestly it all boils down to the tune because One of the worst systems I’ve ever heard was esotar 430,110 and mw182, I was excited to hear it and walked away so disappointed,Then the most natural sounding combo I’ve ever heard is esotar 110 and scanspeak 12mu, another thing is good amplifiers, thank god I had brax amps on my Utopia m’s before I put 2 kenwood 401xr’s on them and is astonished at how crappy they sounded with them. So you have to focus on everything then get a proper tune, I don’t join the stereo treads too much anymore because I’m tired of hearing about how fantastic peoples car sound only to find out otherwise.


----------



## ez2hotwire (Nov 4, 2008)

saltyone said:


> I’ve never listed to the Utopia’s so this isn’t a scientifically researched opinion, but I’ve always coveted the Hertz Legends, since the first time I listened to them in a nicely installed system. They blew my mind. I recently purchased them and I’m not disappointed in the least. They are truly the best performing/sounding components I’ve ever owned, and they cost a third of the Utopias. I’ll have the opportunity soon to listen to the Utopias, and may change my opinion afterwards. In short, money wasn’t really a significant concern and I purchased the Hertz Legends, so they’re my personal pick.


Oh so glad to hear this. I bought a used set of Mille Legend components a few years ago and haven’t installed them until now (this weekend I might be able to listen them). So far my best component set was the CDT HDs.I’ll let you know what I think!


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

DavidRam said:


> They match my tin foil hat!
> 
> I would "settle" for these Morels or Focal Utopia Ms:
> 
> Morel Supremo 602 Supremo Series 6-1/2" component speaker system at Crutchfield


$4,949.10?!?! Does Morel include a sound engineer? Holy crap that's a lot of money! Has anyone here actually heard them in person?


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

RockitFX said:


> $4,949.10?!?! Does Morel include a sound engineer? Holy crap that's a lot of money! Has anyone here actually heard them in person?


thats not even expensive yet =X,


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

Rainstar said:


> thats not even expensive yet =X,


Really? I had no idea! 🤑 🤑 🤑


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

How much better can a $5000 (or more) set of components really be? There has to be some sort of physical upper limit to performance. Or not? 🤔


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

RockitFX said:


> How much better can a $5000 (or more) set of components really be? There has to be some sort of physical upper limit to performance. Or not? 🤔


The Focal Ultima is $15k and the up and coming Accuton 3 way should run 6k. The esotar2 3 way with crossover had an msrp of $6500.









Focal Ultima | Elite Utopia M Component Kit with Two 8" Subwoofers


Focal Ultima • Elite Utopia M Series Full Active 2-Way Component Kit with Two Subwoofers • Subwoofer Nom. Power: 300W RMS • Woofer Nom. Power: 120W RMS • Tweeter Nom. Power: 50W RMS • Active system • Black Satin wood case • Speaker developed from the best Focal loudspeakers • Powerful...




www.sonicelectronix.com










Products


SCS - Sound Car Systems. High quality accuton® drivers for automotive audio use, produced by Thiel & Partner.




accuton-automotive.com


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

K-pop sucks said:


> The Focal Ultima is $15k and the up and coming Accuton 3 way should run 6k. The esotar2 3 way with crossover had an msrp of $6500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😱😱😱😱😱


I had no idea car audio speakers could be so expensive, I guess I wildly misjudged demand.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

RockitFX said:


> How much better can a $5000 (or more) set of components really be? There has to be some sort of physical upper limit to performance. Or not? 🤔











ZR Speaker Lab


ZR Speaker Lab is a small company based in Slovenia, Europe. It is specialized in production of only High-end, hand-made speakers and audio devices made from the highest quality materials. The prod…




vozaudiostore.com





dont be looking into this page either


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

Rainstar said:


> ZR Speaker Lab
> 
> 
> ZR Speaker Lab is a small company based in Slovenia, Europe. It is specialized in production of only High-end, hand-made speakers and audio devices made from the highest quality materials. The prod…
> ...


Those are sexy! But just a wee bit above my pay grade. For that kinda money I can do the Tesla motor swap that I've been dreaming about...


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I am currently running a Focal TBM tweeter, with a Dynaudio Esotar 430 mid... pretty pleased with this setup.

Now with that said, and money were no object, I'd go with the: ZR Labs Extravagance set.
I would also happily go with the: Focal Ultima set.


----------



## JTStingray-CE (Jun 6, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> Lol. Now "ONLY" $4,949


LMAO re: 3 way in the Jeep!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Not that I would do it today, but for a future vehicle some of these high end sets might be on my radar except - how in the world can I justify a 2-3-4k set of speakers without extensive demoing ? And as we all know, not just demoing on a wall somewhere but in your vehicle. And then, in a good install. Its a catch 22 mobius strip, you can't do a full install and tune of a $5k speaker and then do a full install and tune of another $5k speaker set ! so back to the wall demo it would be but even then, in what universe can you demo any of these speakers except at a competition where again, the install matters. There is just no way I'd spend that kind of money without definitive evidence/advice that they sound that good.

But Iv'e always been skeptical of super high end audio despite being an enthusiast for decades. And, my ears aren't made of gold either. Sure I'm picky like all of us. I once spent 30 minutes after driving to lunch opening and closing my sunroof sunshade back and forth !

I mean, I'll pay $600 for tweeters, or $800 even $1k for mids, but after that......I guess the only thing that might change my mind is to go and hear in order 3-4 cars with comp level installs using these speakers. And even then, how many comp winners are running ridiculously expensive drivers ? I haven't seen that many, most are using items we're familiar with. Captain Obvious is the only one I've seen that actually invested tons of time into auditioning drivers both in home and then in the vehicle and he wasn't demoing or using anything at this price level that I saw. Even the B&W he ended up with while difficult to source weren't that expensive. 

But to answer the question, I am intrigued by the Accuton drivers, would love to audition a set.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Focal Utopia. I can't imagine trying to beat something that sounds better than that. I'll be running dyn esotar mids and scan berylliums soon. That's about as high as I'll go.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

preston said:


> Not that I would do it today, but for a future vehicle some of these high end sets might be on my radar except - how in the world can I justify a 2-3-4k set of speakers without extensive demoing ? ...
> ...


Because a more linear motor and compliance will create sound with less harmonics.
So if one is looking for better sound, then low distortion and low noise amplifiers, and low distortions speakers are better.

However many will still shove a tube stage in there to create the warm distortion, so there I see also that... and whether the distortions matter all that much.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Patriot83 said:


> Focal Utopia. I can't imagine trying to beat something that sounds better than that. I'll be running dyn esotar mids and scan berylliums soon. That's about as high as I'll go.


Why would anyone use a Scanspeak beryllium tweeter? Older than dirt design and measures terrible.


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

K-pop sucks said:


> Why would anyone use a Scanspeak beryllium tweeter? Older than dirt design and measures terrible.


Doesn't everything measure terrible in a car? 🤔


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

K-pop sucks said:


> Why would anyone use a Scanspeak beryllium tweeter? Older than dirt design and measures terrible.


What are you using?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Patriot83 said:


> What are you using?


Maybe he uses heDphones?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Bose sunglasses duh


----------



## Alexander612 (Jun 13, 2016)

I want these  - 
*BlieSMa T34B*


http://bliesma.de/Datasheet%20T34B-4.pdf


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

Alexander612 said:


> I want these  -
> *BlieSMa T34B*
> 
> 
> http://bliesma.de/Datasheet%20T34B-4.pdf


Those sound expensive!


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Forgive me for going old school but anything I get now is always compared to my previous set which was the /a/d/s 344im mid paired with an MB quart QSD tweeter. Those 2 run active off an Audison LRx 5.1k was so nice. I tried the /a/d/s px tweeter but thought it was a little too laid back.


----------

